# 155/80-13 uniroyals



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Just got word from my local tire distributor that the uniroyal 155/80-13 are possibly being discontinued . Looks like pretty soon everyone will be rolling 5.20's or brownstars ...lol


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

damn that sucks.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Booshit


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

that sucks! its not like the lowrider community doesnt keep em buzy making tires!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Booshit


i wish man ...i just ordered the last set tire buyer had !!!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

No way! This sucks! Possibly being discontinued or is this a for sure thing?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Heath V said:


> No way! This sucks! Possibly being discontinued or is this a for sure thing?


from what i was told by americas tire distributors ( tibebuyers.com parent company ) there are rummor there being discontinued . I ordered the last set from tire buyer earlier today and if you check there site right now there not even being listed anymore if you search for 155/80-13's


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

damn its true i just went to the website lookin to buy rite now...


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Fuck, I liked that website tirebuyer.com for the fast shipping


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> damn its true i just went to the website lookin to buy rite now...


:tears::uh:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Still works on my cell but that sucks if they get discontinued


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

Damn that sux!! They were selling so what's tha problem?


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

You can still order uniroyals from walmart, well at least you can here in tx


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

87'luxury said:


> You can still order uniroyals from walmart, well at least you can here in tx


Just looked on walmart .com and cant get them


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

NOOOOOO:banghead: :machinegun:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

520s come back an uniroyal's go extinct. Wtf


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Wow the guys from Premium are going to be busy !


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

fuck yeah hopefully this is the end of lowriding uffin:



































































j/k


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

makin it harder and harder to lowride. wish this was 10 years ago where nothing was a problem...


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Just like the 175/70/14's, shit going to hell.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump for them Uniroyals!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

D-Cheeze said:


> i wish man ...i just ordered the last set tire buyer had !!!


I meant booshit like that sux not like your lying I believe ya


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

kumho solus kr21's....any good?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

86 Limited said:


> kumho solus kr21's....any good?


not ww


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

thats sucks. the picture on the website shows its a whitewall


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

http://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/kumho/solus-kr21/p/tv193000321


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

86 Limited said:


> http://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/kumho/solus-kr21/p/tv193000321


if you click on specs tab, it will say it's a blackwall......:thumbsdownon't know why these companies use pictures showing ww's when they're really not.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.tirebuyer.com/tires/uniroyal/tiger-paw-awp-ii/p/tv130000092?cid=sce_nextag


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

just ordered some uniroyals we will see what they tell me


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Tire buyer sent me email they don't have any more uniroyals in stock


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:run:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

they took my money and says bein processed so we will see what happens.. as long as they credit my account back im cool


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

So whats left besides the new 520s, just Milestars?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

shit i ordered mine today and i got a tracking number for shipment


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Heath V said:


> So whats left besides the new 520s, just Milestars?


Just found coopers and hercules both ww at www.onlinetires.com i know not as nice as uniroyals but they are still available.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

D-Cheeze said:


> from what i was told by americas tire distributors ( tibebuyers.com parent company ) there are rummor there being discontinued . I ordered the last set from tire buyer earlier today and if you check there site right now there not even being listed anymore if you search for 155/80-13's


:yessad: Just checked and no whitewalls listed period!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

[h=3]Shipping and tracking summary:[/h] 
Shipped on:​*May 17, 2013*​Arrives in (estimate):​

Shipped via:​*FEDEX*​Tracking number:​*51*​

Shipped to:​Joseph ​4247 ponderosa ave suite a san diego, CA 92123 ​​
 

[h=3]What happens next?[/h]Need an installer for your tires or wheels? Use our installer locator to find a TireBuyer certified installer right in your neighborhood. ​

[h=3]Items shipped:[/h]*Products for Tire Size: P155/80R13*​








*Uniroyal Tiger Paw AWP II**Standard Touring All Season*Size: *P155/80R13*Quantity: *4*​


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

209impala said:


> :yessad: Just checked and no whitewalls listed period!!!


The link I posted works. Looks like bigjoe has taken advantage of it. Let us know if they show up homie


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i will and if they are not ww they will go back


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

I called Uniroyal today and was told they are on "back order".. I mentioned tirebuyer.com was not selling anymore, she couldn't confirm discontinued. She just repeated "back order"


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

I would love to see them coopers :roflmao:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

man this is bullshit .
when i 1st started lowriding in the early 90's you could get tires from anywhere k-mart even now you cant find tires any where.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Called today to Uniroyal and they said they are out of stock for over a month, they were not sure when the next production date would be. Sucks, i have brownstars(milestars) on my shit!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i should get mine tomorrow we will see


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Impala builder said:


> that sucks! its not like the lowrider community doesnt keep em buzy making tires!


 It dont


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

mine just got delivered


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> mine just got delivered


Were they white walls or black walls ?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

white walls ill post a pic when i get home cuz my phone wont lwt me post them...


----------



## EliseoArteaga7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Blasphemy!!! I tell you .




Please god don't let it be true


Bigjoe you've given a ray of hope


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:nono: Not really its a done deal. Uniroyals gone too. Yur boy Joe just bought the last set. They ain't got no more out there. Thats why they don't list em anymore uffin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

so what tires are still available...

coker
premium sportway 
milestars

anything else ?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

maybe i should order another set i have one kn my cart on the site


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Just bought a set of Hercules from Perez Tires in La Puente today! They have one set left!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

just ordered another set from tire buyer 
1Delivery method
Checkout 
[h=2]Thank you for your order[/h]What happens next? We'll send an order confirmation to the email address you provided. 









Order #: 02143***
*Date order placed: Thu May 23 21:33:58 EDT 2013*

Manage account




[h=6]Billed to:[/h]*visa:** *************Your credit card will be charged by TireBuyer.com.
Joseph Modica 36th street
san diego, California 92104Phone: 


[h=6]Delivering to:[/h]*Joseph Modica*

san diego, CA 92123
Phone: 

[h=6][/h][h=6]FREE DELIVERY[/h]*Arrives in 5-10 days*
Track this order




Subtotal:$234.72Shipping charge:FREE
Taxes and Fees:$25.78Total paid:$260.50




[h=6]Order summary[/h]*Tire Size: P155/80R13*














*Uniroyal - Tiger Paw AWP II
Standard Touring All Season *
Size: *P155/80R13*



Unit Price
*$58.68*
each 


Quantity
*4*
tires 


Coupon/Savings


Shipping charge
*FREE DELIVERY*



*$234.72*
set of 4


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Just got mine 2weeks ago


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

the ones that got delivered today
















so i ordered another set today


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Yogi said:


> Just got mine 2weeks ago


Der exactly what I got on my ride, alot people wer saying dey didn't like the way they looked cuz of "tiger paw"..label on the side... Shit!!! I didn't care cuz they ride good on the street and freeway!!!!...


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> the ones that got delivered today
> 
> View attachment 649673
> 
> ...


keep buying them bitches cause I doubt you'll be able to get them here in a while


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

im gonna hopefully get this other set and i should be good. i bought a 75 rag with some 14 in chinas on them but the tires were bad so i looked all over for a set of good tires and i found the 175/70/14 handkooks the guy only had 7 so i bought them all put 4 on the car like a month ago and kept 3 in the garage.. I have a set of fresh firestones 155/80/13 on my 62 so i am hopefully gonna have 2 spare sets of uniroyals for it


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

^^^ baller lol


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wicked Wayz said:


> ^^^ baller lol


naw im broke but shit i figure i pay a li bit now because by the time i need them these fool that have them will want a grip for them


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

True. Lmk if you get your second set. I jus bought a car with 2 like new tigerpaws and 2 cornells. Would like to have them matching so if they come through ill place an order


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

they should come through i ordered this first set last friday when they already stopped having them on the site


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

just got the email no more uniroyals at tire buyer... o well time to hunt for more..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Finnally got my complete set today ....took 5 working days ...1 showed up on wedsday , 1 yesterday and last 2 today ....shipped from 4 different locations ...funny


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

How tirebuyer works is its basically a source where all these different warehouses update their inventory advising tirebuyer what they have in stock. When people purchase them through tirebuyer. Tirebuyer advises the warehouses of the sale and the warehouse drop ships them to the customer. Thus explaining why the shipping locations as well as the arrival times vary. uffin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> How tirebuyer works is its basically a source where all these different warehouses update their inventory advising tirebuyer what they have in stock. When people purchase them through tirebuyer. Tirebuyer advises the warehouses of the sale and the warehouse drop ships them to the customer. Thus explaining why the shipping locations as well as the arrival times vary. uffin:


yeah but they're running out of llantas if they gotta search from the at different warehouses 


Thank you, MM


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

:yessad:


----------



## WICKED DREAMS (Feb 27, 2012)

I have 320 of them at my store


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

WICKED DREAMS said:


> I have 320 of them at my store


How much a set?


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Make sure you look for white wall In description


----------



## y928 (Mar 12, 2010)

^^^X100


----------



## GM LOWS (Oct 22, 2003)

Damn is it gonna come to "shaved whitewalls" in the near future to get a Radial 155/80? Maybe not even that! Shits gettin scary


----------

